# bill hays safety shooter



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Hello first I want to say thank you to mrs hays from pocketpredator for helping me acquire my new shooter. Second this thing is a tank feels bombe proof fits the hand like a glove. The pinky hole kind of has a minor swell that fills the hand nice. Topslots make it a charm to aim Gangsta style using the one line aiming system and band changes are a breeze all in all I'm very pleased with my new shooter seems to fit in just right oh and you guys already knew it was made from g10 right? Lol take care happy slinging


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

the best part of receiving this awesome shooter was a gift bill hays added I side a altoids hammer it literally fits inside an altoids can sweet! Thanks again mr bill


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one äh to ;-)

cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it! I'm a fan of top slots.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow I love that micro hammer....time to start saving, that thing is sweet! Nice haul, cant wait to see a kill with it! I like your hunting photos man.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> Wow I love that micro hammer....time to start saving, that thing is sweet! Nice haul, cant wait to see a kill with it! I like your hunting photos man.


Thanks that means alot man cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooters! Enjoy


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice colours


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like it. It looks like a nice pocket size slingshot, do you remember how is called in Bill Hay's website?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Simply awesome.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice! I know you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

sharp eye said:


> I like it. It looks like a nice pocket size slingshot, do you remember how is called in Bill Hay's website?


I thinks it's called the ferret hunter but it's a one off none other was made on the same design meaning it shares alot of similar traits as other design s but their is no copy


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@ Oneproudmeximan,thanks for the info


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good my friend..you will rip up some pests now that want to get your Rooster's.... :bouncy:

May your ammo fly straight.... :target: ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Looking good my friend..you will rip up some pests now that want to get your Rooster's.... :bouncy:
> May your ammo fly straight.... :target: ~AKAOldmiser


 Thank you my friend they have gotten really bad this month but I have tons on lead for them


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

sharp eye said:


> @ Oneproudmeximan,thanks for the info


Anytime


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks great man! but then again, so does all of bills designs 

Keep on shooting and posting


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Awsome


----------

